# [J2ME] micromatica netter Funktionsplotter und Expression Evaluator für's Handy



## Thomas Darimont (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

https://micromatica.dev.java.net/

Gruß Tom


----------



## javaprogger1987 (26. Januar 2007)

Mist -.- Jetzt hab ich ein halbes Jahr mein Abi und nun sowas 
Danke für den Link - das ist echt praktisch


----------

